# Declaw



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Buddy Bear got a bath this morning. And somewhere between drying him and taking him to his kennel his declaw was torn (bent back) 
At 1st I wasn't aware what was going on until I found blood on my hand then found blood on the towel. Then I saw his paw was bleeding. I first just got cotton balls soaked in water to remove the blood. 
Then I realized it was his declaw. He did stop bleeding 
I read online that it's best to cut where its already hanging then stop the blood and bandage the paw and change it everyday. 
Which I'm considering doing. But I have to stop his blood which I'll have to get the powder thing that's meant to stop their bleeding or cornstarch (I don't have either at the moment)
Has any one dealt with this?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Buddy Bear got a bath this morning. And somewhere between drying him and taking him to his kennel his declaw was torn (bent back)
> At 1st I wasn't aware what was going on until I found blood on my hand then found blood on the towel. Then I saw his paw was bleeding. I first just got cotton balls soaked in water to remove the blood.
> Then I realized it was his declaw. He did stop bleeding
> I read online that it's best to cut where its already hanging then stop the blood and bandage the paw and change it everyday.
> ...


Misspelled I meant Dewclaw


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

How scary! Do you mean the nail tore above where you would trim it and the quick was bleeding? Or did the flesh tear somewhere? Did the claw and the toe rip away from the rest of the paw/leg?

If the bleeding stopped and there is no open wound, or a very small one, it should be fine. You may want to bandage it against the leg/paw to protect it when he goes outside or if he is bothering it. If the toe is flopping around, barely attached, take him to the vet.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This has happened to me more than several times! That is why it is so important to remove these dewclaws at birth or a few days after. I had a young german shepherd mix that when she was spayed I had her dewclaws removed as they were double ones! It was quite an operation, as the attachment becomes bony after puppyhood. 

If he will let you, trim the nail back, put some antibiotic on and wrap it. I had all of my dogs treated by a vet, and professionally bandaged. Otherwise if you wrap it too tightly, it will cause serious problems, too loosely, and it will come off.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Once things calmed down. I realized it happened before to Buddy Bear but it wasn't as bad. 
I grabbed the nail trimmer and I was gonna trim it a bit. I started and I felt like I pulled too much on the nail. But I realized it was detached but more to like his skin/ fur
I literally pulled a bit and it came off clean no blood and no pain. 
He's totally fine now, thankfully.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Had that happen. Vet did just as the others have recommended. Our newest came as a puppy with dewclaws removed. I see the benefit of having it done. If you have a husband, boyfriend, dad, around do they have any styptic powder for shaving cuts?


----------

